# Fictional MBTI characters



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

I'm writing a story, and using the MBTI to flesh out the characters. So here's a short conversation between two characters:
“So, how did you die, Twee?”
“I was debating with someone and I guess they didn’t appreciate it.”
“What did they do?”
“They shot me.”
“That’s what ended up killing you?”
“No.”
“Well what did kill you?”
“Me bleeding to death was what killed me.”
“But you bled to death because you got shot.”
“Yeah, but I didn’t die because I got shot. I died because I bled to death.”
“But you bled to death because you got shot.”
“Yes, but the shooting wasn’t directly what killed me. My annoying tendency to bleed when I get my skin punctured was what did me in.”
“Oh, so I didn’t die because I got struck by lightning; I died because my stupid heart stopped beating.”
“No, you died because you got struck by lightning.”
“Man, I missed you so much.”
First one to talk (Ray) = ENTJ
Twee = ENTP
Anything you've got will help, ENTPs, and ENTJs will be especially helpful but all are welcome. I will post more upon request.


----------



## MiGoreng (May 10, 2011)

I think you have the ENTP pretty spot on . In this excerpt, at least. I had a conversation just like this with my little sister this morning, although fortunately on a different subject.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

I don't know, asking your living sister how she died just to start a debate with her does sound kind of like something an ENTP would do.


----------

